# What is your name?



## jana.bo99

Hello,

I want to know, how do you say in your language: 

What is your name?

Slovenian: kako ti je ime?

Croatian: kako se zoves?


----------



## Woland

Romanian: _Cum te numeşti_? ,or as well,according with that word order _Care ţi-e numele?_


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
- Adın ne? / Adın nedir? (familiar form)
- Adınız nedir? (polite form)


----------



## robbie_SWE

Woland said:


> Romanian: _Cum te numeşti_? ,or as well,according with that word order _Care ţi-e numele?_


 
Also *cum te cheamă?* 

 robbie


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:
Literal but less used form: Qual è il tuo nome?
Widely used form: Come ti chiami?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

In Catalan:

*- Com et dius?* (Here many would say "Com te dius")
*- Com te noms?* (Balearic dialect)


----------



## Henryk

German: Wie heißt du?
Swedish: Vad heter du? 
Norwegian: Hva heter du?
Dutch: Hoe heet je?

Tamil:  Unnkal pehr enne?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In French  :  
                    Comment vous appelez-vous ?   (formal; to unknown persons)
                   Comment t'appelles-tu ?   (unformal ; to friends, family, children)  


In Chinese :
你 叫 什么 名字   ni3 jiao4 shen2me ming2zi
                                                                       ( name and first name )        
你 姓 什么 ni3 xing4 shen2me     ( family name only )


----------



## dn88

*Polish: *

_Jak się nazywasz?_ (informal)
_Jak się pan _(masc)_/pani _(fem) _nazywa? _(formal)


----------



## Dudu678

*Spanish*: 

_¿Cómo te llamas? (informal)
¿Cómo se llama? (formal)
_


----------



## Maja

Serbian:

Kako se zoveš (sg.) / zovete (pl. and formal)?


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:
Koks tavo vardas? (informal)
Kuo jūs vardu? (formal)

There are some variations to ask that, of course..


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian*:
Namamu siapa?
(Name-you who)

*Argentinian Spanish*:
?Cómo te llamás?
pronounced like: kómoteshamáh?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

Qual o teu nome?
Como te chamas?

Some old people say "qual a tua graça?" and I think that's extremely funny.


----------



## Not being

Vietnamese:

"Bạn (you, but this may change somehow according to the title and position and role, blah blah, of the one addressed) tên (name/ chiamarsi) là (be) gì (what/ quale)?" --> Bạn tên là gì?

"Bạn tên gì?" 

Interesting thread, guys


----------



## JGreco

*Panamanian Spanish: *Como te llamas (Pronounced; comoh-te-zhamah) with an aspirated "s' at the end.


----------



## Mzpean55

jana.bo99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to know, how do you say in your language:
> 
> What is your name?
> 
> Slovenian: kako ti je ime?
> 
> Croatian: kako se zoves?


 
Haitian Creole: Ki jen ou rélé


----------



## elpoderoso

Español ¿Cual es tu/su nombre?


----------



## Tere26

In Thai:

1. *Kun chur arai ka/krub* - formal
2. *Ter chur arai* - informal
3. *Gae/Mueng chur arai (wa)?* - very informal (spoken to very close friends)

Note: _Ka/krub_ are endings to Thai sentences (like tones). They signify humbility or politeness. _Ka_ is spoken by girls and _krub_ by boys.  But a man may also use _ka_ when speaking to a girl and viceversa (but these cases apply mainly to speaking to children or someone younger than the speaker).  As for _Mueng_, it is more on the vulgar side though it is used quite a lot among Thai teenagers. _Wa_ is also a sentence ending and is used among friends.  Not very polite but quite popular!

cheers,


----------



## Dudu678

elpoderoso said:


> Español ¿Cual es tu/su nombre?


I disagree. Some options for Spanish have already been published. The question you are using sounds really artificial in most cases and a literal translation from English.

Sorry to say that.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_Kio estas via nomo?_
_Kiel__ vi nomiĝas?_


----------



## mal67

Khmer: Neak* chmuh ei?

*to be replaced by the gender and situationally appropriate pronoun (neak srey (f), loak/loak srey (m/f), oan, etc.)


----------



## elpoderoso

Dudu678 said:


> I disagree. Some options for Spanish have already been published. The question you are using sounds really artificial in most cases and a literal translation from English.
> 
> Sorry to say that.


I had seen the previous spanish options and I was indeed going for a literal translation of ''What is your name''( I am aware it doesn't sound natural)


----------



## avok

JGreco said:


> *Panamanian Spanish: *Como te llamas (Pronounced; comoh-te-zhamah) with an aspirated "s' at the end.


 
The pronunciation is like Argentinian Spanish. Would Panamanians also pronounce "llamas" as "shamas"?



ronanpoirier said:


> Portuguese:
> 
> Qual o teu nome?
> Como te chamas?
> 
> Some old people say "qual a tua graça?" and I think that's extremely funny.


 
Yes, but that's Portuguese portuguese 
Brazilians would go : "como se chama"?


----------



## HistofEng

Mzpean55 said:


> Haitian Creole: *Ki jen ou rélé*


 
or the more impolite and abrupt (but more literal): *[Ki] sa'k non-ou?*


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> ronanpoirier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese:
> 
> Qual o teu nome?
> Como te chamas?
> 
> Some old people say "qual a tua graça?" and I think that's extremely funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but that's Portuguese portuguese
> Brazilians would go : "como se chama"?
Click to expand...

Both forms of address are used on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Burmese
နာမည်ဘယ်လိုခေါသလဲ /nàmeh beh lo hkaw thë lèh /

( hk= aspirated "k": "king" - thë pronounced "the" ); for a more formal answer a personal pronoun may be added in front or at the end of the sentence: *hkëmya* (male speaker),* shiN* (female speaker)

Swahili
*Jina lako nani?*

Quechua
*Ima(n) sutiyki?*

(more formal with an "n")

Amharic (transliteration)
*Sëmësh man nō ?* (your is fem.)

*Sëmëh man nō ?* (your is masc.)

*Sëmëwot man nō ?* (formal)

(ë close to "th*e*"; h is aspirated)


----------



## Dr. Quizá

elpoderoso said:


> I had seen the previous spanish options and I was indeed going for a literal translation of ''What is your name''( I am aware it doesn't sound natural)



I see absolutely no problem with your option (except the lack of tilde, of course). That's the one I'd use formally, although I'd take "¿cómo te llamas?" in an informal speech for no special reason.

-----------

NOTE: "¿Cómo te llamas?" literally means "how do you call yourself?".


----------



## min300

In Persian it is ' اسمت چیه؟ ' you read it as ' Esmet Chiye?'.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Jak se jmenuješ/jmenujete (informal/formal)

In Japanese:
お名前は何ですか。[o-namae wa nan desu ka?]
I'm not native Japanese, repare my mistakes, please...


----------



## larosa

In Hungarian:

Hogy hívnak?
Mi a neved?


----------



## thelightchild

Ukrainian
Як тебе звати?
Jak tebe zvaty?

Russian
Как тебя зовут?
Kak tibya zavut?


----------



## Shiu

In Chinese (a polite way)

您貴姓? (ask for male's family name)
您的大名是? (ask for your name)
您的芳姓大名是? (ask for female's full name)


----------



## kusurija

Shiu said:


> In Chinese (a polite way)
> 
> 您貴姓? (ask for male's family name)
> 您的大名是? (ask for your name)
> 您的芳姓大名是? (ask for female's full name)


I'm not sure if I can read it properly, excuse me  ?
Hi, Shiu, how are You?


----------



## pooxyyy

In arabic:
ما إسمك ؟ 
it's pronounced like "ma ismouka" ( for male's name) and " ma ismouki" ( for female's name)


----------



## Aoyama

Some addenda to post #8 and #30 :
(French) : quel est votre/ton nom ?
(Japanese, polite form) : Onamae wa (ha) nan to iimasuka ?　お名前は何と言いますか？

Hebrew : ma shem shelkha /ma shimkha ? 
      also : ekh korim lekha ( literally : how are you called, cf French and other languages : "comment t'appelles-tu").
German : was ist deine name /wie heist du (I think ...)?


----------



## michimz

Dr. Quizá said:


> I see absolutely no problem with your option (except the lack of tilde, of course). That's the one I'd use formally, although I'd take "¿cómo te llamas?" in an informal speech for no special reason.


 

I also don't think it is artificial.  Imagine that you are in the middle of a conversation with somebody that you just met, especially if they have already told you their name.  I would definitely say, even in an informal situation say ¿Cuál es tu nombre?


In Nahuatl: Keniuj ti mo notzaj?
(Keniuj is pronounced like ken - you)


----------



## germandelsur

En Castellano:

¿Cómo es tu nombre? / ¿ Cuál es tu nombre?


----------



## Shiu

kusurija said:


> I'm not sure if I can read it properly, excuse me  ?
> Hi, Shiu, how are You?


 
I rewrite it again....
Maybe it can help you to read it.
您貴姓? (Nin gui xing ?)
您的大名是? (Nin de da ming shi ?)
您的芳姓大名是? (Nin de fang xing da ming shi ?)


----------



## Aoyama

> 您的大名是 什么? (Nin de da ming shi shenme?)
> 您的芳姓大名是什么? (Nin de fang xing da ming shi shenme?)


optional ending.


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  /tuhaadaa naam kii hai/?
Hindi: /aapkaa naam kyaa hai/?  or more formally /aapkaa shubh naam (kyaa hai)/?
Urdu: /aapkaa naam kyaa hai/?  or more formally /ism-e-shariif/? and /janaab kii tariif/?

The last two are formulaic for Urdu's over politeness; they come via Persian and much more elegant sounding.  /ism/ I believe comes from the Arabic for "name," /e/ is what's called an "izafat construction" and literally translates to the preposition "of," and /shariif/ means "decent" or "noble."  "Your good name" is another translation.  /janaab kii tariif/ I believe means "[and your] honors' compliment/praise."  Linguist may be able to dissect these further.


----------



## suomitytto-old

In Finnish (is spoken in Finland):

- Mikä sinun nimesi on? (common)
- Mikä sun nimi on? (informal)
- Mikä teidän nimenne on? (VERY polite)
- Nimes? (in the Net >.<)


----------



## MarX

Manado-Malay:
*Ngana pe nama sapa so?*

Chilean Spanish:
*?Cómo se llama?*  (formal)
*?Cómo te llamái?* (informal)


----------



## Abbassupreme

min300 said:


> In Persian it is ' اسمت چیه؟ ' you read it as ' Esmet Chiye?'.



Well, that's the colloquial way of saying it.  The phrase would never be WRITTEN that way.  It would be written as "Esmat/esmet chist?", which is a liaison of the longer phrase "Esmet chi ast?", which can also be said as "Esme tow chiye?" or, in its literary form, "Esme tow chist?"

Also, the pure Persian word for "name" is "naam".  Albeit "naam" is not used as much as its Arabic counterpart "esm" in Persian conversation, as far as I can tell.  Therefore, another way to colloquially say "What's your name?" in Persian would be "Naamet chiye?"

Oh, and there are other, more formal ways to ask the question in question as well:

"Esme/Naame jenaab 'aali chiye?" means something like "What is sir's/madame's name?"

"Esme/Naame sharif chiye?"

Oh, and I forgot to say how to say "What's your name?" formally in Persian!  "Shomaa"=Formal "you" or plural "you" ("you all"):

"Esme/Naame shomaa chiye?" to one person

"Esmhaaye/Naamhaaye shomaa chiyan?" to a group of people ("What are your names?")


----------



## mar.de.dudas

*Basque/Euskera:*

Nor zara zu?
/nor sára su?/ (literally: who are you? but used in this context).

Zein da zure izena?
/séin da súre iséna/


----------



## panjabigator

I'll try Gujarati, but I am far from certain:
/Tamaru naam shu che/?

Bengali:
/aapnar nom kii/? (I only reflect pronounciation here).

Rajashtani is covers such a diverse group of languages so there will be many.  Try searching online.  Is there a reason why you want these particular languages?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

dn88 said:


> *Polish: *
> 
> _Jak się nazywasz?_ (informal)
> _Jak się pan _(masc)_/pani _(fem) _nazywa? _(formal)



*Polish:*
_Jak masz na imię?
Jak Ci na imię?_

Both informal, asking specifically for the first name.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> I'll try Gujarati, but I am far from certain:
> /Tamaru naam shu che/?


Perfect! This is the formal form. In Gujarati: તમારુ નામ શું છે? (tamaaru naam shu Che?). For the informal form, change the "tamaaru" to "taaru" (તારુ)


> Bengali:
> /aapnar nom kii/? (I only reflect pronounciation here).


I learnt "tumaaraa naam kita?" for "what's your name?" in Bengali.
Maybe it's another version or something..


----------



## panjabigator

The /aa/ phony in Bengali, if I'm not mistaken, is pronounced like a round o sound.  /aapnar/ is formal, and /tomar/ is informal. /kii/ is the interogative "what" or /kyaa/, and interestingly enough, the auxiliary verb is not always necessary, and often is considered superfluous.  I am not 100% certain, but I do think this what I learned once upon a time ago when I was bent upon learning Bengali.  Where was the speaker from who taught you your version?  Maybe it's dialectal or apart of the Bangladeshi variety.


----------



## poul

Danish: hvad er dit navn
hvad - what
er - is
dit - your
navn - name

this is mostly used very formal, like a police officer asking

more commonly are '' hvad hedder du ?'' used. better translated like what are you named ?


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
plural / polite singular = Dè an t-ainm a tha oirbh?
Familiar = Dè an t-ainm a tha ort?


----------



## chriskardos

in Hungarian:
Mi a neved? (informal)
Mi a neve? (formal)
or
Hogy hívnak? (inf.)
Hogy hívják? (formal)


----------



## Spectre scolaire

ukuca said:


> In Turkish:
> - Adın ne? / Adın nedir? (familiar form)
> - Adınız nedir? (polite form)


 The real colloquial way of asking this question – mostly to children  – is:

*İsmin ne senin?*, lit. “name[+2nd pers.pron.] | what | you[+gen.]”, “your name, which [is] yours”, so to say...

isim, “name” [same Arabic word as in Persian, see _min300_(#30) and _Abbassupreme_(#44)], sen, “you”
 ​


----------



## Kangy

A summary of Spanish:

¿Cómo te llamás? / ¿Cómo se llama? = lit. "What are you called?" (informal / formal)
¿Cuál es tu nombre? / ¿Cuál es su nombre? = lit. "What is your name?" (informal / formal)
¿Cómo es tu nombre? / ¿Cómo es su nombre? = lit. "What is your name like?" (informal / formal)

The most frequently used one is the first.


----------



## BriTexan

TAGALOG:
1. "Ano ang pangalan mo?"  
2. Others say: "Anong pangalan nyo?"
3. (For a more polite question; esp. when addressing the question to an elderly)  "Ano po ang pangalan mo?" or  "Ano ho ang pangalan nyo?" (You may interchange the words: "ho" & "po"; it would still sound polite.)


----------

